# Muzzy or Big Gun



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm fixing to buy an exhaust but crossed up between a Muzzy or Big Gun is there $250 difference between the 2? I don't want it loud like a HMF. I've heard a Muzzy Pro but I have never heard a Brute with a Big Gun. Everyone is saying the Muzzy makes alot more power best I can find is 2hp. $100 a HP is a little I think. Any help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Big gun has 1.5" head pipes just like the muzzy pro, If you don't want to go all the way for muzzy super pro Big Gun is definitely the best bang for your buck. Also the Big Gun won't melt your plastics like the old muzzy's, and here is some sound clips.

Every video on there is with a Big Gun, your welcome  http://www.youtube.com/user/MrWaddaman?feature=mhee

Edit: This is DLB from the forum, he made some sound clips for me and helped me make my decision on the big gun. The video with QC and SA removed that ticking noise doesn't actually happen. : http://www.youtube.com/user/WVGrizzly?feature=watch#p/a/u/2/WjqFrXh9RVE


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't we have an exhaust comparison thread?


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

check out my video of my brute with the big gun. i love my big gun. i found a full on ebay for $330 with free shipping


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just ask VFJ.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Talked to him today he said they're both good 2hp difference in EFI bikes that are tuned right.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im more of a fan of the big gun myself.. I dont own neither of them but out of all of them I have heard, big gun takes it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

1meanforeman450 said:


> Im more of a fan of the big gun myself.. I dont own neither of them but out of all of them I have heard, big gun takes it.


I have to agree ...been a Big Gun fan a long time but...the new Muzzy Super Pro Dualy looks...and performs..very well.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm getting a Big Gun. If I had a EFI bike I'd probably go with Muzzy.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I personally like the big gun better


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I used to be a strong supporter of Big Gun, but after seeing the Muzzy Super Pro and the results its putting out I had to change my mind. Still think if you want best bang for your buck its big gun no question, but if youve got the money to get the best of the best the super pro is where it's at now. Ill be ordering one from VFJ once I make another $125, still would Like to hear a real decent sound clip of one though always seem every sound clip you see sucks...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I have a muzzy. I would go big gun if I were you. Trust me, you don't want the hassle of melting plastic.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ ha you should see my collection of aluminum heat shields that I've built lol. ....I'm thinking about modifying my rear header, packing the muffler with steel wool, and adding a snorkel. Was gonna buy a big gun but thats to the back of the list now.

That being said, i'd buy a big gun too if I didn't have an exhaust yet, I've had my fair share of melted plastic with the muzzy....but it does sound wicked on my brute though.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

True dat on the sound. Always tell the sound of a muzzy.


Working hard or hardly working


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I've melted plastics on my brute with a full big gun and a dyno tune:34:


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Don't we have an exhaust comparison thread?


Yes we do. Here is it: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11019

Second bullet from the top: Big Gun vs. Muzzy
I have some sound clips in there, and like Waddaman said when the QC and SA are removed you shouldn't notice that ticking sound. Might have been a valve flapping since the engine was still a little cool. You'll notice I didn't really rev it hard.

Sounds even better under load: http://www.youtube.com/user/WVGrizzly?feature=watch#p/u/4/mNfxwgXLsp4


----------



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

big gun allday..i love mine and how it sounds,, its loud lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well guys I got my new Big Gun system in today I got lucky and mine came with the 1.5" headers we'll see what she sounds like tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just put on my big gun a few days ago and love it. With the quit core and spark arrestor its pretty quit and sounds bad a$$.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Well guys I got my new Big Gun system in today I got lucky and mine came with the 1.5" headers we'll see what she sounds like tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 
What one did you get. Got a link?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I buddy got it from a buddy that owns a shop at cost but here's the part number on the invoice EPBK750VF if that helps.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

im also lookin at a new exhaust for my brute.. im really tired of the hmf.. an im really wantin either the muzzy super pro duals or lte duals when they come out with the brute series, so my question is, does the muzzy hold good back pressure unlike the hmf? an do the muzzys always 100% of the time melt the plastics?? i really want the duels an if big gun made them then it would have my money hands down.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The new muzzys aren't supposed to melt plastics. And the back pressure on all brutes sucks, it's not the the exhaust it's just the engine. Im hoping my 840 with bigger cams an 11.5 comp pistons will be better at keeping water out.

Edit: Is LTE planning to come out with duals for the 750 brute??


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Alot of the plastic melting issue is not have the A/F right you run them bad lean or rich they're gonna get hot. I couldn't be happier with the Big Gun. I just think the design on the duals looks dumb with them stacked on top of each other the bottom canister is gonna look like crap from mud and rocks they should've done them horizontal it would've looked alot better not to mention how low that bottom canister is it'll stay full of water

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Big Gun all the way. Ive seen meangreen 360, filthy and others with melted plastics. Dont get me wrong they sound mean but the price is worth Big Gun. I love my Big Gun. Yes there is other threads on this comparison....


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a member of the melted plastics with a big gun, but went away with a new clutch setup and a heat shield:bigok: can't beat $300 for a full complete system, when muzzy wants $700 for a dual setup that looks nice and shiny.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

How'd you melt plastic with a Big Gun its not close to anything.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Honestly don't really know, other then maybe it wasn't tuned right. But it only did that with the red secondary spring... After I installed the Pink/Black it ran much cooler/efficiently now. Get about 20 miles for half a tank of gas, trail riding.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> ...I just think the design on the duals looks dumb with them stacked on top of each other the bottom canister is gonna look like crap from mud and rocks they should've done them horizontal it would've looked alot better not to mention how low that bottom canister is it'll stay full of water


I agree with you. Horizontal (if possible) would have looked much better. 



tx_brute_rider said:


> Honestly don't really know, other then maybe it wasn't tuned right. But it only did that with the red secondary spring... After I installed the Pink/Black it ran much cooler/efficiently now. Get about 20 miles for half a tank of gas, trail riding.


Lighter springs lowered the RPMs, which lowered engine temp. Makes sense. My BG has never melted plastic, but if I run in low for very long my left rear plastic gets pretty warm.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

I posted the wrong measurements on the pipes. I ment to say the Big Gun i had where (1 5/8) head pipes, same as muzzy pro. All the BG's i have seen these days are (1 1/2)


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

DLB said:


> I agree with you. Horizontal (if possible) would have looked much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Lighter springs lowered the RPMs, which lowered engine temp. Makes sense. My BG has never melted plastic, but if I run in low for very long my left rear plastic gets pretty warm.




You guys might want to check your A/F. It might be a little lean in higher RPM's. That will make it run hotter as well...


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

DSC said:


> You guys might want to check your A/F. It might be a little lean in higher RPM's. That will make it run hotter as well...


Well to be honest, my rear fender got much hotter when everything was completely stock, including stock exhaust. With the Big Gun and tuned MSD, it doesn't get nearly as hot now...just warm.

Gets warmer in low while pulling a load or slowly cruising around in the hot summer months. Putting together an oil cooler that should take care of that!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

DSC said:


> I posted the wrong measurements on the pipes. I ment to say the Big Gun i had where (1 5/8) head pipes, same as muzzy pro. All the BG's i have seen these days are (1 1/2)


When did Big Gun stop using 1 5/8? I was told that my Big Gun had same size head pipes as the Pro, but I never actually measured. Guess I can measure them later...


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

DLB said:


> *Well to be honest, my rear fender got much hotter when everything was completely stock, including stock exhaust. With the Big Gun and tuned MSD, it doesn't get nearly as hot now...just warm.
> 
> Gets warmer in low while pulling a load or slowly cruising around in the hot summer months.* Putting together an oil cooler that should take care of that!


This is just like like how mine was and is.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

DLB said:


> When did Big Gun stop using 1 5/8? I was told that my Big Gun had same size head pipes as the Pro, but I never actually measured. Guess I can measure them later...


 
I called BG today and asked them about the 1 5/8 pipes. That was a few companys ago. They where bought and sold and then again..... I bought mine in 07 or so. There all 1 1/2 now head pipes now.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the old style canister with the turn down outlet had the bigger pipes.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

^ Good to know guys. Thanks.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Muzzy Super Pro's..... :beerchug:


----------



## hillbillys_brute (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys. Sorry to beat a dead horse here but I just got my muzzy pro in yesterday and after reading this I'm kinda concerned about the melting plastic (especially if it melts to my girlfriends leg) but the kit came with 2 little heat sheilds and on piece of heat tape and I didn't know if I should still header wrap the areas close to the plastic and fuel take skid? I haven't installed it yet waiting for the weekend. Again sorry guys but thanks for all the help.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The plastic melting issue is the tank guard.

KAWI RULES


----------



## hillbillys_brute (May 12, 2010)

Oh. Well I guess I will b doin the tank guard mod then also. Any other advice?


----------

